# Individuelle Eclipse-Installation erstellen



## AssELAss (28. Aug 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe die Idee eine eingene Eclipse Installation zu bauen, die schon voreingestellte Einstellungen, sowie Plugins (zb. Subclipse mit festem voreingestelltem Pfad) hat.
Es geht einfach darum dass man sich den Installationsaufwand spart und sofort loslegen kann.

Hatt jemand eine Idee wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte.
Evtl. einen fertigen WOrkspace packen und dann per ANT Script entpacken lassen?
Oder gibt es evtl auch einfachere Wege.

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge

Grüße


----------



## dhalsim (31. Aug 2013)

AssELAss hat gesagt.:


> Oder gibt es evtl auch einfachere Wege.


Ja:

Eclipse runterladen und entpacken
Gewünschte Features/Plugins installieren
Für Workspace-Default-Einstellungen *plugin_customization.ini* hinzufügen. Wo die hinkommt und wie die aussieht verrät dir Tante Google.
Das entpackte Eclipse wieder packen
Diese Archiv kannst du dann nach Belieben verteilen.


----------



## AssELAss (2. Sep 2013)

so nochmal für mich als Dummy. Kann ich in dieser ini-Datei schon das Repository für Subclipse anlegen?
oder zum Beispiel Einstellung wie die Ansicht im Package Explorer standardmäßig auf hirachical setzen ?


----------



## dhalsim (2. Sep 2013)

Prinzipiell müsste das klappen ...


----------



## AssELAss (10. Sep 2013)

diese # plugin_customization.ini verfügt ja schon über einige Einträge, kann man diese einfach erweitern?
Finde nichts , welche Einträge noch möglich wären.
Weiss da wer was?


----------

